# Pro Comp Xl tune help!!!!!



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

is the drop away dropping fast enough?

foot powder spray the veins.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Define "not tuning" are you having trouble paper tuning, grouping, or getting forgiveness out of your setup? Also give us an idea of your stab setup and what you were shooting before for a bow.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Hoytusa#1 said:


> I just got my pro comp xl in and can not get it to tune. Below is my set up and what I have tried.
> 
> pro comp xl, right hand, 31 draw, 50 to 60 lbs, hoyt lizard tougne w.010 blade, with GTX high letoff
> 
> ...


I would readjust that buss to get it back to a tiny bit of lean, meaning when you run arrow down cam it intersects string right in middle of Dloop. 

What distances have you shot thru paper??? Have you tried a bare shaft yet??? and is that all you have done so far in "tuning" bow???? Im understanding all you have done is start paper tuning and nothing else???



threetoe said:


> is the drop away dropping fast enough?
> 
> foot powder spray the veins.


its a blade rest, he mentioned that.....


----------



## BadRelease (Jan 6, 2010)

I am having the same problem. I have done everything I know to do except throw the bow across the back yard. I have moved the cam lean so far the string looks like its going to come off the top cam. Bare shaft tuning at thirty yards it shoots nano pros 600's 6" to the left and shoots the 650's to the right 6". It will group bare shafts at thirty yards touching the fletched arrows but the rest has to be way out the the left like an 1"or 1 1/16 away from riser. That's not right it should not be that far out. Any ideas?? If not anyone want to buy a pro comp?
Thanks


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

The Gold Tip XXX is a .150 spine. Even at 30.25" and 150 Gr tip, it may be too stiff. Try tuning with a 340 spine arrow and compare results.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I had an issue with a right tear on my xl as well. Set the center shot at EXACTLY 12/16. I originally tried outside of that where I was centering it in the window. Not the way to go. Set it at 12/16 then yoke tune. My carbon ones bareshaft out to 30 my top cam lean has the arrow tip just barely inside of completely parallel with the string.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

same problem here. High right tear with X-10s.=== 10 feet right tear--12 yards perfect bullet hole. I have had a new hoyt every year for the last 10 years and never had this problem. Starting to wonder if it something in the new bow design////


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

jmann28 said:


> I had an issue with a right tear on my xl as well. Set the center shot at EXACTLY 12/16. I originally tried outside of that where I was centering it in the window. Not the way to go. Set it at 12/16 then yoke tune. My carbon ones bareshaft out to 30 my top cam lean has the arrow tip just barely inside of completely parallel with the string.


How many twists did you end up having to put into the yoke ??you put twists in the right and out of the left to compensate for your nock right tear , correct ??


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Following along, same issue here.


----------



## smoran (Feb 21, 2009)

I too had a hell of a time tuning my sons pro comp xl with gtx cams. Not sure if it's even possible but what I think was happening is the string was not hitting the grooved cable stop on the top cam in the center, was kinda kissing off the side of it. It visually looked like it would hit the side and kinda slide in the groove. Couldnt shoot groups at all with it, or paper tune it. What I did do was adjust the yokes so that the string would hit the center of the groove. it now shoots a fletched shaft perfectly thru paper, and groups amazingly well. I ended with 4 twists on the left yoke and 8 on the right. Still shows a bit of lean. I'm by no means an expert, just starting to do my own work, and play around with tuning bows. Not sure if what I did actually helped, but seemed to.


----------

